# Could I be pregnant?



## brittneyscott (Mar 14, 2006)

This is a little complicated since I'm not sure when my last period was. I think my last one was the end of June but may have been the first week of July. It's almost towards the end of August now and I haven't started yet this month so I know by now I am late. I have taken a test and it said negative but the last two days I'm having a couple of symptoms like sore breasts. The only time that I could have conceived that makes sense to me though is around Aug 8 but I believe I was late by then already. That might explain why the test came up negative as that was a little under 2 wks ago but then I wouldn't think I'd be having symptoms already. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would test again with a pink dye test - it sounds like you may have ovulated late and you could get a positive with a test if you ovulated around Aug 9-10 or so. I recommend the First Response Early Results test - women get great lines on it if they are pregnant - no squinting necessary! Good luck!


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Try several tests or go and get a blood test done.

Any update?


----------

